
Show HN: Alisio Computing – Easy-to-Use Deep Learning Models - ghgr
https://www.alisio-computing.eu/models
======
ghgr
CEO & Founder here:

After working for 5+ years at the German research institute Fraunhofer I've
noticed the gap between research and business applications. So I founded
Alisio Computing to provide businesses with a hand curated choice of state-of-
the-art algorithms. From the automotive industry I learned how important is
for B2B the seriousness and dependability, so that's why I offer as unique
selling point an EU based company happily following the draconian data
protection rules of the GDPR. Also, although registered as a German GmbH, all
European companies are first class clients and we'll handle your requests in
English, German, French and Spanish.

And after this elevator speech, I introduce myself. My name is Eduardo Pena
Vina, long time member of HN and even longer time lurker. With Alisio
Computing I built the service I'd loved it existed when I was at Fraunhofer.
So tired of waiting for somebody else to do it, I built it myself.

It was a challenge to build a dependency based distributed scheduler for batch
inference tasks. I'm excited to see how it behaves under real load. :) I
welcome all your feedback.

